# Why do expats remain in Dubai?



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I have only been here two short months. My family and I have moved from the USA for my husband's job. The plan is to stay two years. Almost every expat I have met had this same plan but have been here for longer. Some people have stayed 10 to 15 years beyond their plan. My question is why? What is it about Dubai that keeps the expats here? Is it the tax free money? Are this many people making so much money they do not want to return home? I though maybe it was the schools. It looks to me like the people that have remained past their planned years either had infants when they arrived or had children while over here. We have two children,one who is well beyond infant and another who is a toddler. We can only afford for one child to attend to school so we must stick to the two year plan. 

So, what is about Dubai that keeps the exapts here so long?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The weather! - maybe

Money! - if you are lucky!

Schools - i dont think so!


The driving! - dont get me started!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No tax, weather, employer paying for my rent, having stuff to do, being able to go to places that aren't a bar or a 24 hour supermarket after 5pm, being able to come home from work any day of the year and go for a swim in a temperature controlled pool, a beach you can actually use without getting hypothermia, little brown people calling me "sir", the list goes on and on.

I'm almost certain I'd leave if I had kids and they reached school age though, the cost is prohibitive and the standard of education doesn't appear to be that great either.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

For some its the brunches and having housemaids, others get stuck because of the schools; not because they are great, but because they dont want to uproot their kids at critical stages of their education.

And there are those who do not want to risk leaving a stable job/income. I would guess this would apply to a large portion of expats


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I also think that people get sucked into the expat lifestyle - overstretch themselves financially and actually find it difficult to pay debts here - let alone settle back in their home country or move on to a different place.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

For a lot of people I have talked to it comes down to having over time built up their business network and reputation. Moving back means starting over again, which isn't always realistic.

Having an open ended commitment is IMHO one difference between being an expat and just doing an overseas tour a la the government. Having done both I think it's a completely different mindset.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Lots of pro's...
- $ (but not 100% tax-free as Americans)
- free rent and utilities
- free car and gas
- free school (public school back home is "free" too, but quality depends)
- free golf (and lots of nice golf courses here)
- nice weather 1/2 year
- free flights (lots of, part of package)
- lots more vacation days
- everything available within 30-45 minutes of my house
- snow ski year around
- waterski same day after snow ski
- easy access to beach
- can drive fast 
- cars as cheap as US (unlike Asia)

Lots of con's too... 

But pro's are outweighing con's so we stay...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

career?
maybe you make a carrer jump to come here, and there is not a further jump to go to back home? dependent on industry / state of economy etc

if you've not got a solid plan to save money while you are here, and you find yourself in a holding pattern, it's time to go home, or re-figure your finances.
2 years is tough to make money, as it will cost you to move here, and it will cost you to leave.
There are set up costs here, and probably exiting costs back home 9selling cars / sorting out houses for rental etc)
lots of upheaval for a 2 year stint.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ccr said:


> Lots of pro's...
> - free rent and utilities
> - free car and gas
> - free school (public school back home is "free" too, but quality depends)
> ...


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

A lot of enjoyment and a little work to do....and a big amount of money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I am the only who doesn't make a huge money in Dubai. Free gas, golf, rent, utility, car? Say whaat?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mostly tax free income and a bump in salary - take home increase of 70%+
Free rent
Free car
Free gas
No winters - morning mountain bike 365 days
Six 9 day holidays a year + government holidays versus three 9 day holidays + government holidays
Short/cheap flights to Thailand
Decent SCUBA or short flight to Maldives, Thailand, etc.
$100 a month for maid service versus $100 per week
Somebody comes and collects my laundry (not available in my neck of the woods)
Somebody delivers my water and groceries if I want (not available in my neck of the woods)
I have a tea boy
Lots of women who don't seem to mind that I am getting to be an old fart
I live on a high floor over looking the Marina and the beach - in Indiana that would be the 2nd floor over looking cornfields.
*In summary, I have more money and more fun here.*


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> ccr said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of pro's...
> ...


true, but unless this was included in the package, newcomers should not really consider moving here...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

nathanalgren said:


> I think I am the only who doesn't make a huge money in Dubai. Free gas, golf, rent, utility, car? Say whaat?


It depends on the industry that you are working in, plus your origin and experience.

For mine, that is the package for the last 18 years of expat across many countries.

Your package might be including them into a lump sum, perhaps...  Mine is separated out: base salary + coefficient of which country (i.e. hardship for poor countries, cost of living adjustment for expensive countries) + car allowance (i.e. choice of cash or rental car, inc gas) + housing (i.e. size depending on family size) and all utilities + etc...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

ccr said:


> It depends on the industry that you are working in, plus your origin and experience.
> 
> For mine, that is the package for the last 18 years of expat across many countries.
> 
> Your package might be including them into a lump sum, perhaps...  Mine is separated out: base salary + coefficient of which country (i.e. hardship for poor countries, cost of living adjustment for expensive countries) + car allowance (i.e. choice of cash or rental car, inc gas) + housing (i.e. size depending on family size) and all utilities + etc...


Well I had only 1 year professional experience when I moved over here last year, so naturally, I couldn't have a package like that, otherwise it would not be fair to your 18+ years of experience.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> ...people calling me "sir"...


Most of the people at work jumping up out of respect (or some misplaced sense of fear?) when I walk into a room... and a very few in white robes that outrank me who couldn't give a rats ass...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Tax free money is always good since our ages are moving up and we will need it all. Being able to travel is easy.good friends.Good vacations 21/2 months plus the islamic holidays.I will say it I like brunches and being with friends at them.Having a person cook one a week and a person clean once a week is nice. Events that pop up and we can afford to go to.

I do work hard,so why not.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

imac said:


> true, but unless this was included in the package, newcomers should not really consider moving here...


totally disagree.
It's all about how the package is structured.
agree it needs to be covered.
if your TOTAL package is big enough to cover all this, great, but it does not need to be all based on allowances.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> ...if your TOTAL package is big enough to cover all this, great, but it does not need to be all based on allowances.


or that... move if you get that...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

vantage said:


> totally disagree.
> It's all about how the package is structured.
> agree it needs to be covered.
> if your TOTAL package is big enough to cover all this, great, but it does not need to be all based on allowances.


spot on

getting an all in cash deal is also far better when it comes to end of service gratuities 

that is probably the reason so many here are on basic salary + endless allowances deals - they'll only get end of service paid on the basic salary


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

But all that out weighs being with your family and longtime friends? I just don't understand. I just fee like we made a huge mistake, since our oldest child is 11. We had deep roots in our home town. We are saving some money that will be tax free but it's not very much now that we are here. Free car, gas and rent but not free school or anything else. I just don't see us staying past our two year plan. And if we have to put our other child in school then it will be a one year plan. 
Maybe if we didn't already have two children things would be different for us.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thevillagealchemist said:


> But all that out weighs being with your family and longtime friends? I just don't understand. I just fee like we made a huge mistake, since our oldest child is 11. We had deep roots in our home town. We are saving some money that will be tax free but it's not very much now that we are here. Free car, gas and rent but not free school or anything else. I just don't see us staying past our two year plan. And if we have to put our other child in school then it will be a one year plan.
> Maybe if we didn't already have two children things would be different for us.


The decision can really only be yours alone.
Everyone's personal, financial, family situation is uniquely different.
There's no right answer.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

thevillagealchemist said:


> But all that out weighs being with your family and longtime friends? I just don't understand. I just fee like we made a huge mistake, since our oldest child is 11. We had deep roots in our home town. We are saving some money that will be tax free but it's not very much now that we are here. Free car, gas and rent but not free school or anything else. I just don't see us staying past our two year plan. And if we have to put our other child in school then it will be a one year plan.
> Maybe if we didn't already have two children things would be different for us.


I could agree with that. I became an expat in 1984, I was married in 1991 and had my first child in 1992. By 1994 I was back in the US to raise my child but still had the expat bug and came back over last year once she was firmly planted in a university.

I'm single, in my 50's with as many friends here and in Bangkok as I do in Indiana. If I still had a wife that was involved with the community back in the US and kids in primary school I'm fairly sure I would not have come over unless the package was HUGE and she was excited about it (not THAT package ). Once someone has done what I did for 10 years, living the life of a doodle******, you can never really be truly happy at home............


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

thevillagealchemist said:


> But all that out weighs being with your family and longtime friends? I just don't understand...


Well, after being out of the US for 18 years, we have more International friends (either expats from other countries or local) than back home. We find that we are closer to the International friends, even if they live in other countries now...

We still do keep in touch with very close friends back home, but lost track of a lot of acquaintances by now.

Family is more difficult, same for any long distance relationship. But if we are still living back in TX, we still don't see a lot of family living all over places in the US anyway.

The real issue for us is to relate to the people back in US whenever we are back for a visit. Often we found the interests are now diverted: they still have the same mindset as 18 years ago, yet we have a different view living outside of the US and seeing a lot more of the world closely.

I believe you are at that first stage where you are not (mentally) home completely yet, especially since you have set a definite timeline to return. We never did, and we might never...


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

thevillagealchemist said:


> But all that out weighs being with your family and longtime friends? I just don't understand. I just fee like we made a huge mistake, since our oldest child is 11. We had deep roots in our home town. We are saving some money that will be tax free but it's not very much now that we are here. Free car, gas and rent but not free school or anything else. I just don't see us staying past our two year plan. And if we have to put our other child in school then it will be a one year plan.
> Maybe if we didn't already have two children things would be different for us.


I agree with what CCR said. When there is a timeline, it is very difficult to feel like you are settling in. It's like being in limbo. 2 years is not all that long and will go quickly, and you will reconnect with your friends & family easily, I think.

The main reason I stayed in Dubai was for the experience, as well as the opportunity to travel places that are much more difficult to get to from Canada, i.e., the Middle East and Asia. Also the weather. So if you don't look at it in terms of how much money you make/save, but rather as the experience, you might find it easier

After I returned to Canada, I found that I developed closer relationships with some people, and drifted apart from others. I don't have much family so that wasn't really an issue

Are you working? If not, can you go home for the summer months & reconnect with friends, etc.?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't understand it either, I cannot imagine how someone could stay in this place more than maybe 5 years tops, and only that long if there was a really good financial reason. Not one thing posted has made me think differently. I have been here three years, which is three years too long. If all goes as planned will not be here much longer.

Skiing down a nearly straight shot of fake snow that takes 8 minutes to lap, is certainly not reason enough. The ability to cycle twelve months a year when cycling is going around in a circle, assuming you don't want to risk life and limb. Yes there are places you can travel to from here that are very hard to get to from the USA, and I would say that is probably the best thing about here. But something about living somewhere, so you can escape it to better places does not make sense, would rather live somewhere I like.

I think change is hard, and once you settle in it becomes difficult to think about picking it all up and moving back. I think this is what causes people to stay longer initially and then they just kind of get sucked into it.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

We're certainly not here for financial reasons but are here because it allows us to stay together as a family unit. 

We've been expats for the last 7 years for that reason, although we are new to Dubai. We are supposed to be here for 2 years but it may be more or less, I find it helps not to think about a timescale but focus on what can be done to make a place feel more at home, make a bucket list of things/places you want to see or do and, most of all, do not compare everything to back home - that way lies madness!

The first 6 months are rough, the growing distance between you and your family/friends is painful and trying to find your feet in a new place is incredibly frustrating at times but it does get easier.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> I don't understand it either, I cannot imagine how someone could stay in this place more than maybe 5 years tops, and only that long if there was a really good financial reason. Not one thing posted has made me think differently. I have been here three years, which is three years too long. If all goes as planned will not be here much longer.
> 
> Skiing down a nearly straight shot of fake snow that takes 8 minutes to lap, is certainly not reason enough. The ability to cycle twelve months a year when cycling is going around in a circle, assuming you don't want to risk life and limb. Yes there are places you can travel to from here that are very hard to get to from the USA, and I would say that is probably the best thing about here. But something about living somewhere, so you can escape it to better places does not make sense, would rather live somewhere I like.
> 
> I think change is hard, and once you settle in it becomes difficult to think about picking it all up and moving back. I think this is what causes people to stay longer initially and then they just kind of get sucked into it.


Everyone is different, and no place will make everyone happy - even home. Or you wouldn't be here 

Best of luck finding a place that ticks all of the boxes off. I have lived in 6 different countries, and none did. At the end, we have to weigh the pro's and con's and accept the compromises - or chose the alternative, or go home.

Most people are here for the money mainly and possibly career step if you are younger, the rest of the "pro's" are decorating icing  Some people even in a holding pattern until a more desirable location is available.

I still think it is nice to have all of the entertainment options available here , even if they are not the very best. Sometimes people do forget where Dubai is, in the middle of the freaking desert...  For the rest of his life, my son will be able to tell people that he learned to snow-ski in the middle of the desert. :whoo:

You were already unhappy since day 1 and endured for 3 years, nothing is going to change your mind so good luck with your upcoming move.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ccr said:


> You were already unhappy since day 1 and endured for 3 years, nothing is going to change your mind so good luck with your upcoming move.


Would not say I was unhappy since day one, I would not say I am unhappy now. I make the best out of the situation. I just don't consider this a nice place to live and have no desire to stay any longer than I need to. I was being a little facetious with the three years too long comment. I came here to do something different, not because I did not like where I was, I always wanted to try living outside the USA and yes because I got a good financial package. 

But hey I met my future wife here, and have done some cool traveling, skied the Alps and padded my bank accounts.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

For me, despite having a decent cv and immaculate references, once the place I was working shut down, I couldn't get hired. I applied to do anything & everything, but the job market was ridiculously depressing. 

I came over here to visit a friend, got a job in a week, have been headhunted twice since, met my fiance, and my standard of living is incomparable to back home. I'm off down the pool now, in the apartment my company provide, then later I'll go to work, where I'll earn more than home, without tax. This is enabling me to (slowly!) pay the debts that struggling back home accrued.

Before I left the UK I didn't know what I was going to do, as I approached 40, now I'm thankful everyday that I'm here. The main thing I've learnt is that even if I don't stay here, I'll never go back. I can't imagine why anyone would (unless they had kids).


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Here for the money with a 3-5 year plan, my overall package is about 50% more than at home and with the tax free element even more. However I am maintaining house in UK so that reduces the gain as does the very high living costs.

Good points are weather (at least for 6 months), living next to the beach, lifestyle, ability to travel to places that are less accessible from home, great sport coverage on TV etc

Bad points are missing family and friends, quality of life, high cost (really east into tax free), frustrating getting simple things done, terrible TV and more recently being on own with spouse back home for 3-4 months due to family reasons. Also social life is a bit dull as well past clubbing (in my 50's)etc. If working for some companies care needed as some seem to have no issue in being 3 months or so behind with salaries.

Not sure whether I like the "sir" thing - called it by everyone and they way people jump is still a bit of a surprise!!

Agree that 2 years is a bit of a short duration to get full benefit - saved about half of what was planned in first year but starting to see benefits accruing faster now. Three to five is better, not sure I would stay much longer but who knows.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> But hey I met my future wife here, and have done some cool traveling, skied the Alps and padded my bank accounts.


You probably set the bar higher than most people...


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Not sure whether I like the "sir" thing


Same here.

I find it awkward that former employees still call me 'Mr Jonathan' or start texts to me with 'Sir'. 

Trying to get them to alter it, to show we're friends, just appears to complicate matters!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Showing reverence for the food chain is an integral part of the work culture here... 

it amuses the hell out of me, when the security guard at the main entry gate to work will sit inside his gatehouse glaring at people driving in and out of the "general" parking area, but when someone drives out of the "special" parking area, guy jumps two feet in the air out of his chair, stands erect and salutes...

sometimes I park in the "general" area because its closer to a building I have a meeting in early morning, I just get a glare from the guy, but on regular days when I drive out of the "special" area I get the salute...

same car, same person driving, but depending where I parked, determines what I am entitled to get...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i absolutely *hate* being called ma'am. but that's also partly due to a refusal to recognize my age 

i get that it's a sign of respect and a formal way to address someone, but what gets me is when i ask someone not to, after a period of familiarity, and they simply cannot. for example:

i asked a girl doing my nails to stop calling me ma'am [felt like she was doing the whole army response "sir, yes, sir!]. i said it wasn't necessary and made me feel uncomfortable. she replied that she could not as it was her job. she would get in trouble.

i have asked the house cleaner to call me by my first name. she struggled so hard with this and was then feeling bad and constantly apologizing for calling me ma'am [because it was soooo ingrained] that i had to let it go and just accept it. i don't think she was ever able to actually say my name out loud without cringing. she seems much happier about it now that i've given up.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

imac said:


> same car, same person driving, but depending where I parked, determines what I am entitled to get...


I bet he probably didn't even register the car / person. To him, it was probably a blur coming from the "special" parking...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

imac said:


> Showing reverence for the food chain is an integral part of the work culture here... it amuses the hell out of me, when the security guard at the main entry gate to work will sit inside his gatehouse glaring at people driving in and out of the "general" parking area, but when someone drives out of the "special" parking area, guy jumps two feet in the air out of his chair, stands erect and salutes... sometimes I park in the "general" area because its closer to a building I have a meeting in early morning, I just get a glare from the guy, but on regular days when I drive out of the "special" area I get the salute... same car, same person driving, but depending where I parked, determines what I am entitled to get...


I know what you mean there!

Same with apartment complex, always funny how bolshy security are with taxi's then jump to a salute when they recognise you as a passenger!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

sammylou said:


> i absolutely *hate* being called ma'am. but that's also partly due to a refusal to recognize my age  i get that it's a sign of respect and a formal way to address someone, but what gets me is when i ask someone not to, after a period of familiarity, and they simply cannot. for example: i asked a girl doing my nails to stop calling me ma'am [felt like she was doing the whole army response "sir, yes, sir!]. i said it wasn't necessary and made me feel uncomfortable. she replied that she could not as it was her job. she would get in trouble. i have asked the house cleaner to call me by my first name. she struggled so hard with this and was then feeling bad and constantly apologizing for calling me ma'am [because it was soooo ingrained] that i had to let it go and just accept it. i don't think she was ever able to actually say my name out loud without cringing. she seems much happier about it now that i've given up.


The sir ma'am think is a bit daft really, sometimes though it is varied with a ma'am sir!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I went to high school here, and I've ultimately spent half my life here. Realistically I call it home.


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, it helps a lot. We do have a lot of family back home. Most are all in Texas, so we were able to visit regularly. I only have two really good friends back home. Both whom I am in contact with daily. I am not worried about losing their friendship, we have been friends for over 10 years now. I feel, now that I am here and the reality has settled in, that I am depriving my children and family of each other. Of all the memories they could have. Hearing all your stories does make two years seem a bit less frightening. We will be able to go back home over the summer months. My mother's side of the family lives in Germany and we will be able to visit around Christmas because flights are cheap. 
I came over here for the experience alone. We aren't making much more than we did back home. It is just hard to hear my family talk about how much they miss us - and my children asking about home every day.


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

And maybe it's just the area I am in but I haven't met very many people from America. Most are from Europe. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

thevillagealchemist said:


> And maybe it's just the area I am in but I haven't met very many people from America. Most are from Europe. Is there a reason for that?


Yes, the reason is that there are far more Britts here than there are Americans


----------



## uspak (Aug 15, 2013)

thevillagealchemist said:


> And maybe it's just the area I am in but I haven't met very many people from America. Most are from Europe. Is there a reason for that?


American here. 
I think there few reasons among traditional British/European influence in area for years and distance...i just moved in early September 2013 with and open returning plan 

For now enjoy your move


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Yes, the reason is that there are far more Britts here than there are Americans


I think there are a few reasons. 

A number of European countries have a long tradition of working as an expat. It goes all the way back to the days of empires. Its an option high on the mind of many professionals, but also many others.

The US really does not have that tradition to the same degree. The exception is probably the oil industry (and related industries) but otherwise the assumption back in the US is that if you are overseas it's because you have been posted overseas with a government agency. 

Otherwise the idea of leaving the US for private reasons is a bit alien. The mindset in the US is that you are supposed to move from somewhere else to the US to work. Not the other way around. Americans understand immigration, but the word emigrate isn't in the vocabulary (often literally). 

Whether by design or accident or a combination of the two, US tax rules also discourage working overseas whereas other countries encourage it through their tax rules. 

Related to this is that European countries sometimes create "tax exiles" - generally high net worth people who temporarily or permanently move abroad because they disagree with domestic tax policies and don't wish to pay rates that they view as excessive. Their laws permit this. Because US taxes are worldwide it's not really a legal option for Americans. 

Another big factor is that US growth rates have traditionally been healthy. The reaction to economic pressures in the US is to move to another place in the US where there are jobs. In many other countries, the reaction is to pursue opportunities overseas.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Simey said:


> I think there are a few reasons.
> 
> A number of European countries have a long tradition of working as an expat. It goes all the way back to the days of empires. Its an option high on the mind of many professionals, but also many others.
> 
> ...


I became an expat in 1984 for 10 years and now again last year, in all that time of return visits home I have never had a friend or acquaintance ask me to get them a job over here. In fact, most think I am nuts for doing it and wouldn't know Dubai from Kabul.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I became an expat in 1984 for 10 years and now again last year, in all that time of return visits home I have never had a friend or acquaintance ask me to get them a job over here. In fact, most think I am nuts for doing it and wouldn't know Dubai from Kabul.


Met a US friend who works for the US Govnm't. yesterday as he was passing through Dubai.
He was delighted to have been given the Kabul posting!

why, you ask? Because, aside from the money, after Kabul, they get a completely free hand to pick their next posting anywhere in the world.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Simey said:


> I think there are a few reasons.
> 
> A number of European countries have a long tradition of working as an expat. It goes all the way back to the days of empires. Its an option high on the mind of many professionals, but also many others.
> 
> .


There is a difference by country as well; Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and to some extent Qatar have had a greater American influence than the UAE, Bahrain or Oman which had greater British influences (Oman having the most).

Maybe it is for that reason Range Rovers and Jaguars are noticeably more in Dubai while Yukons and Suburbans are so prominent in KSA and Kuwait.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> There is a difference by country as well; Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and to some extent Qatar have had a greater American influence than the UAE, Bahrain or Oman which had greater British influences (Oman having the most).
> 
> Maybe it is for that reason Range Rovers and Jaguars are noticeably more in Dubai while Yukons and Suburbans are so prominent in KSA and Kuwait.


That's the influence of the oil and gas and related industry exception I mentioned. It doesn't extend much beyond that imho, but the ties go back a while in that sector. 

I think what you point out with car exports is a significant issue. That and not just my own personal self interest is why I criticize our tax policies for the way that they discourage Americans from working abroad. In my view it is smart for your domestic industries and your exports to have lots of free ambassadors around the world working to sell US products and services. It's very short sighted to discourage it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I became an expat in 1984 for 10 years and now again last year, in all that time of return visits home I have never had a friend or acquaintance ask me to get them a job over here. In fact, most think I am nuts for doing it and wouldn't know Dubai from Kabul.


I was born an expat, my old man works in oil & gas.

Living the dream.


----------

